#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > سوال: چرا در آفیس 2010 در قسمت WORD  کاغذ A5 تعریف نشده، آیا راه حلی وجود دارد.

## علی تحیری 1

با سلام خدمت کاربران گرامی:
چرا در آفیس 2010 در قسمت WORD  کاغذ A5 تعریف نشده، آیا راه حلی وجود دارد. لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------

*ADALAT*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ehsanarn

سلام دوست عزیز
منظورت این هست که برای همیشه تعریف کنید 
اگر نه که کاری نداره اندازه A5 را به صورت دستی وارد کن

----------

*ADALAT*,*d.rmardin*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## A_Salimi62

همونطور که گفتند اندازه 21*14.8 را خودتان به صورت دستی از قسمت custom تعریف کنید.

----------

*ADALAT*,*d.rmardin*,*ehsanarn*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

"A5: 148.5 * 210mm  (5.845" *  8.27

میتونی موقع پرینت با توجه به تنظیمات پرینترت ، سایز خروجیت رو بذاری روی a5

----------

*ADALAT*,*d.rmardin*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## علی تحیری 1

> سلام دوست عزیز
> منظورت این هست که برای همیشه تعریف کنید 
> اگر نه که کاری نداره اندازه A5 را به صورت دستی وارد کن


با سلام خدمت شما کاربر گرامی:
من بصورت دستی با اندازه 21×14.8 استفاده می کنم، منظورم این ابعاد بصورت گزینه ای یعنی با تعریف A5 این گزینه انتخاب شود، چون A4 B4 و ... تعریف شده اند. دست همگی شما کاربران درد نکند.

----------

*ADALAT*,*d.rmardin*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## yaghob20

طبق تصویر زیر پیش برید
new.jpg

----------

*ADALAT*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## ehsanarn

احتمالا درست نصب نشده یکبار دیگه کامل پاک کنید و دوباره نصب کنید انشالله درست می شود
موفق باشید

----------

*ADALAT*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## khoshnam

سلام دوست عزیز . من هم همین مشکل را داشتم . به قول دوستمان برنامه را پاک کردم و دوباره نصب کردم که مشکل برطرف شد . البته اگر احیانا مشکلتان برطرف نشد . برنامه آفیس 2010 را از سایتهای دیگر دانلود کنید یا فراهم کنید . موفق باشید .

----------

*ADALAT*,*d.rmardin*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## علی تحیری 1

> طبق تصویر زیر پیش برید
> new.jpg


با سلام خدمت شما کاربر گرامی :
ضمن تشکر و قدر دانی از جنابعالی، بعد از گزینه page layout و سایز متاسفانه کاغذ A5 ماننده شما تعریف نشده، طبق گفته دوستان باید مجددا، آفیش 2010 را نصب کنم. ضمن تشکر از همه دوستان با راهنمایی های ارزنده آن ها.

----------

*ADALAT*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## yousefrajaei

> با سلام خدمت کاربران گرامی:
> چرا در آفیس 2010 در قسمت WORD  کاغذ A5 تعریف نشده، آیا راه حلی وجود دارد. لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


دلیلش تنظیم نبودن پرینتر یا Microsoft XPS Document Writer بعنوان پیش فرض هست.
برای این تنظیم ابتدا به قسمت Device and printer مراجعه کنید
بعدش روی پرینتر یا Microsoft XPS Document Writer کلیک راست کرده و گزینه set as defualt printer رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## mm_iri

درود بر شما 
دوست عزیز  بعضی از پرینتر ها کاغذ a5 را در تنظیمات خود ، تعریف نکرده اند (به عنوان مثال panasonic kx 2025) و یا مثلا برخی پرینتر های مجازی.
وقتی در قسمت device and printers،   پیش فرض پرینتر ویندوز ، روی اینگونه پرینتر ها باشد در نرم افزارها (مثلا word) شما کاغذ a5  را در لیست سایز کاغذ ها نخواهید داشت.
با تغییر set as default printer  روی پرینتری که کاغذ a5  را در تعریف خود دارد مشکل حل می شود و این موضوع ربطی به ویندوز ندارد.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

